
Project idea to reduce student fees and increase teacher's income - bsldld
A week ago I submitted a post for garnering comments from HN community. Unfortunately that post was buried deep into the barrage of all other posts on Wednesday. I am posting the message again so that I get some valuable feedback from this forum.<p>I am at present ideating on a platform to help reduce student fees and increase teaching and non-teaching staff income. The details are on GitLab here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab.com&#x2F;bsldld&#x2F;s&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;README.md<p>Any comments, suggestions, critic, guidance, help and participation is most welcome.<p>Thank you!
======
eesmith
Why not just raise taxes and provide free college education and job training
programs?

Do trust fund students never need to pay because they never take a job?

If a student dies (suppose 20 people in the class of 2024 die in a bus
accident), do the teachers make nothing extra?

This gives a strong monetary inventive to only teach children with a high
chance of making money. Who will want to teach poor students?

What about the teachers of special needs children? Some of the more severely
disabled are unlikely to ever have a job which pays much money, if at all?
Doesn't this scheme punish those teachers?

"will make better income in the long-term for their lifetime"

That's not how the funding works. Teachers decide based on overall
compensation, and the system can re-balance to compensate. Staff and schools
will get money from this system, so the school board will reduce other
funding.

Here's some related examples:

When I was young, Florida introduced the state lottery and justified it by
saying the profits would go to education. And some voted for it because of
that.

So if the lottery regularly brings in $50 million to state education, the
state reduces the state funding by $50 million.

Or, a company which says "we offer free food for lunch, so you don't need as
high a salary because you don't need to buy or bring your own lunch."

~~~
bsldld
> Why not just raise taxes and provide free college education and job training
> programs?

With the present system there is no correlation or synchronisation between
funding, teaching, outcome and requirement of the society. Raising taxes will
not help for this reason. The platform I am proposing removes this disconnect.

> Do trust fund students never need to pay because they never take a job?

The proposed platform diminishes the need for trust funds or any form of
funding for students. The whole point of the platform is to make education
accessible to students from monetary perspective.

> If a student dies (suppose 20 people in the class of 2024 die in a bus
> accident), do the teachers make nothing extra?

In the present system too, if a student dies then that stops future "income"
from that student to the school. It may not immediately affect the staff, but
it does have impact due to loss of income to the school. In the proposed
platform, the teachers will not get income from the student who has died but
still get income from other students. That normalises things, infact the
teacher is better off with the proposed I am proposing.

> This gives a strong monetary inventive to only teach children with a high
> chance of making money. Who will want to teach poor students?

How can one say with certainty that students who are not good academically
will not do better in life. There are many examples where "poor" students have
done better than "outstanding" students.

> What about the teachers of special needs children? Some of the more severely
> disabled are unlikely to ever have a job which pays much money, if at all?
> Doesn't this scheme punish those teachers?

Yes, that is one area that needs to look into. With the burden of funding
reduced from the government and institutions such as trust funds, these
entities can then divert their funds to special needs teachers. But I agree
that more will need to be done from the proposed platform as well.

> That's not how the funding works. Teachers decide based on overall
> compensation, and the system can re-balance to compensate.

In the proposed platform there won't be a need to re-balance anything. In fact
teachers(infact everyone in the education sector) get cummulatively increasing
pay every year.

> Staff and schools will get money from this system, so the school board will
> reduce other funding.

Again, in the proposed platform the school board does not have to reduce
anything. Actually, the whole point of the platform is to tie real outcome to
compensation. This will help increase the quality of education as well.

~~~
m33k44
Will this require government approval?

~~~
bsldld
No. But it will certainly reduce financial burden and management from the
point of view of government. So I hope governments join the platform as it
will help them make better plans for education sector.

